# tv reporter blown away by horn



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 26, 2009)

short video here


----------



## jackal (Mar 27, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> short video here


Whoa...

Was the horn aimed like inside the cab or something? That would explain why her hair was blown back!

Normally it might be a little loud in an older cab (a Geep or SD40 or something)...but not loud enough to make you jump like that (or blow your hair back)!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 27, 2009)

jackal said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > short video here
> ...


I have no idea of the details, but she did get a surprise, didn't she.


----------

